
Show HN: Tracktions. Achieve Goals. Build Habits. Consciously. - crecotun
https://tracktions.app/
======
crecotun
I built Tracktions as I had hard times to remember how long has passed since
some actions that I repeat from time to time.

Lets say I want to read more and by default I feel like I am reading a lot,
but the timer shows the real situation. I read every 3 days. The goal here is
to keep intervals between occurrences as short as possible.

Another usecase I found useful — write down notes about workout. I keep
traking what I have done to see progress and adjust my next workout.

